# [Q] App install folders



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been looking for this for over a week now and cannot figure it out. I use the staples app to get coupons. It allows you to get a new "check in" coupon each day for a few days. Then the coupons stop working.

It will let you start back over at the first coupon if and only if you factory reset the phone. I have tried looking for files/folders with rom toolbox with no luck on how to reset this app without having to factory reset.

This is what I have tried.

Deleting data for the app
Uninstalling the app
clearing cache and dalvik

Where on earth could their recovery file be located?

Thanks in advance


----------

